# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Πειραιάς >  Αναζήτηση για σύνδεση #6191 Πέραμα

## kapcom02

Γεια σας,
έχω στείλει email στα AP που φαίνονται στη wind εδώ στο Πέραμα, αλλά δεν πήρα απάντηση.

Αύριο-Μεθαύριο θα κάνω σκανάρισμα από την ταράτσα. Υπάρχει κανένα ενδιαφέρον για σύνδεση μαζί μου;

----------


## ipduh

το WiND έχει και πολλή πληροφορία που δεν ισχύει πια
σκάναρε και στείλε και σε όσους δεις, θα δεις και AP από άλλες περιοχές
αν δεν βρεις στους ~2,4GHz θα μπορούσες να συνδεθείς στους ~5,4GHz

----------


## kapcom02

Με ένα γρήγορο σκανάρισμα δεν έπιασα τίποτα. Έχω WRT54GL οπότε μιλάμε για 2.4GHz. Θα ξαναδοκιμάσω σκανάρισμα τις επόμενες μέρες με kismet ή κάποιο παρεμφερες, αντι του web interface.

----------

